# Reasons why bbt is still high @ 18dpo, if i'm not pregnant



## Hayz9399

Im currently 18-20dpo, my bbt is still high & I was just wondering what the reason could be, assuming i'm not pg. I have no pg symptoms. Im almost certain I ov'd, as I had +opk day 18, all other signs, my chart & I had my progesterone bloods done, which were 35.3, which showed I ov'd. I had them done on day 28 of my cycle. I thought my luteal phase was 15 days. I haven't tested yet as i'm scared of seeing a BFN. Do you think ff has my ov date right?? If it's wrong that could be why I think i'm late for AF. Any advice would be great ladies.x


----------



## Jemao

Looks a perfect bfp chart to me. They say 18 constant temps that are high is a good bfp sign. Good luck xx


----------



## Hayz9399

Ive been cramping on & off for about a week now though, keep running to the loo to check if AF is here. Do you think ff has my ov date right? I REALLY don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## jane23

Looking good hun......:test: :)


----------



## Hayz9399

Im petrified on seeing a BFN, silly I know, but i'd be gutted to see a lonely little line.


----------



## jane23

:test: :test: :test: :test: :haha: come on :haha:


----------



## Hayz9399

Ive split up with my fiance, so seeing a BFN would make me feel 10 times worse than I do now. I'm going to wait a few more days I think, if AF aint arrived, i'll have to test coz if its a BFN i'll have to go see my doc


----------



## jane23

:hugs: oh hun im so sorry, if you do test let us know :hugs: xx


----------



## Hayz9399

I'd give anything to see a BFP, but I just don't want to make myself feel any worse at the mo, & seeing a BFN would be heartbreaking


----------



## mummy<3lewis

:hugs: to you hun, hope you get your bfp xxx all the signs are there!


----------



## nevertogether

hayz - hope everything works out for you honey. i would wait a few more days like you said, for your sake. however, you really do have a great looking chart and it definitely looks like a :bfp: one to me. :hugs:


----------



## Hayz9399

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope so, but like I said, can't cope with even more heartache at the moment. Maybe I ov'd later than I thought?! x


----------



## nevertogether

you have such a CLEAR thermal shift though so i don't see how ovulating later than what you think you did is even possible.


----------



## Hayz9399

I am trying to rule everything else out I guess, so I don't get disappointed. And weigh up the other possibilities why AF is late.


----------



## nevertogether

Why Is My Period Late?

By Tracee Cornforth, About.com Guide

Updated January 08, 2010

One of the questions I'm asked most often is "Why is my period late?". Although, pregnancy is the most common cause of absence of menstruation (amenorrhea), many times, the women will also assure me that they are definitely not pregnant. So, what else can cause an absence of menstruation?

* Are you breastfeeding your baby? Breastfeeding mothers will often experience amenorrhea; however ovulation may still occur and pregnancy is possible even without menstruation.

* Are you experiencing an unusual amount of stress in your life? Emotional stress is another possible cause of absence of menstruation. Eliminating the stress usually will cause menstruation to resume.

* What kind of medications are you currently taking? Certain medications such as contraceptives (oral, implanted, and injected), oral corticosteriods, antidepressants, antipsychotics, thyroid, and some chemotherapy drugs may cause amenorrhea for some women.

* You could have a hormonal imbalance. Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome is a common form of hormonal imbalance which may cause amenorrhea, as well as other symptoms that can include the other extreme with excessive bleeding (menorrhagia.

* Do you eat a healthy, well-balanced diet? Women who are malnourished or extremely underweight often experience amenorrhea. This occurs often in women with eating disorders such as anorexia or bulimia.

* How much do you workout? Do you dance or engage in sports? Vigorous exercise or athletic training can cause amenorrhea.

* Have you had your thyroid checked? Millions of Americans suffer from undiagnosed thyroid disease -- another possibility that should be explored by your physician.

* Do you have a chronic illness? If you have a chronic illness, or have been sick for an extended period, your menstrual cycle may be temporarily delayed. Once your body is well your period will usually return.

* Although rare, a pituitary tumor (a usually benign tumor) can cause an overproduction of prolactin which can interfere with the regulation of your menstrual cycle.

If you have missed 3 or more menstrual cycles, and you haven't already sought professional medical advice, it's time to seek medical care to determine the underlying cause. Only a qualified health care provider can determine the cause of amenorrhea. You should also be alert to other signs that signal a need for medical attention. These signs include:

* Headaches
* Hair loss
* Vision changes
* Breast secretions or milk production

Your doctor has several choices for diagnosing the cause of amenorrhea. He can do a progestin challenge with 7 to 10 days of medication to see if it triggers bleeding. This will tell him if menstruation stopped because of a lack of estrogen. Thyroid disease and pituitary disorders can be determined by blood testing. Pituitary tumors can be detected with diagnostic imaging equipment.

How absence of menstruation is treated depends on the cause. The treatment can be as simple as lifestyle changes (diet, exercise, stress reduction, or can include hormone replacement therapy, as well as other medications when appropriate.

Source:

Menstrual Disorders. Healthywomen.org. https://www.healthywomen.org/healthtopics/menstrualdisorders. Accessed 08/21/2009.


----------



## Hayz9399

Can those make your period late if you have already ov'd?


----------



## nevertogether

I believe so Hayz. Not saying that is the case for you, because your chart looks really good, but just trying to help you explore the possibilities :)


----------



## Hayz9399

Well im baffled then, maybe one off them could be the case for me then. maybe you can ovulate & just not have a period??


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not sure that is true though. i thought you had to have a period if you ovulated. i think that article is based solely on not having your period as a whole, which most of the time is an annovulatory cycle. and you've definitely ovulated, so that's not the case for you. i think waiting and testing is the only thing that can ease your mind. it will take a lot of courage, but either you are going to get AF or a :bfp: in my opinion. and no AF yet. :shrug:


----------



## Hayz9399

Fingers crossed she stays away for another 8 months.lol


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck chick! if i had ur chart id be amazed, although mines looking an awful lot like urs except im not 18dpo i'm only 12dpo!

I understand you really dont wanna test yet, incase.. But to be it does look 98%like you are pregnant, and the only other thing it could be are the things nevertogether stated....

I do think though that your temps are STILL creeping up..and cramping is very normal in early pregnancy, although u say u've got no symptoms, neither did i til i was 8 weeks with Oliver, i felt very normal.... which scared me to believe the tests were all lying until i saw him at 11+1 on a scan kicking around.

I do personally think that you need to bite the bullet now and take a test, get a 20miu test from the poundshop or if u wanna splash out some extra dosh get a first response. 

Running away from it right now will only create more stress, because us women dont like not knowing whats going on with us. If its a BFN then on and up, taking a pregnancy test right now is inevitable, you need to do it, cause it looks very unlikely AF is gonna arrive, if it is a negative then u need to consult your gp, although uve been stressing out i dont think it wouldve delayed ur AF to this extreme, it has to come out at some point.

do a test tomorrow morning or tuesday morning, and update us all. dont wait out anymore, its clearly bothering you, but running away from it will do you no good.


----------



## nevertogether

hayz - candyapple has a lot of very good points. :hugs: i know you don't want to be heart broken again, but you can't escape the inevitable hun.


----------



## Hayz9399

I desperately want to be pregnant, like we all do on here, and will have to bite the bullet in the next few days if AF hasn't showed up. I had no symptoms until 8 weeks with my son aswell candyapple, then the morning sickness kicked in.


----------



## stenny29

Hayz9399 said:


> Well im baffled then, maybe one off them could be the case for me then. maybe you can ovulate & just not have a period??

Hiya hun

Sorry to crash your thread, I had a positive OPK last month and went to have my period but it was between 2 and 3 weeks late (irregular).
I don't chart or temp however and looks like you deff Ov'd due to the rise in temp!! Apparently if your temp stays high 18/19 days after the day that A/F was due (i.e. 18/19 days late) you are most probably preggers!!
All being that you are not sick like have flu or something.
I know how heartbreaking it is to see a BFN but please keep positive as your temps etc look good. Give it a couple of days and test hunny x
GOOD LUCK and let us know how you get on x


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hayz9399

No im not ill, have been upset though due to a relationship break up, maybe that could affect temps? I had a +opk in january & never ov'd, thats why I started temping to be sure & I had progesterone bloods this month too


----------



## stenny29

Good idea to chart temps, if I don't catch an egg this cycle I will do my temps, just too lazy to be honest! Think my hubby prefers the BDing every other day right through my cycle, lol x Think he thinks I won't go near him if I know I have deff ov'd and done all we can for a cycle, lol x
I used CB Digital last month and got a positive on cycle day 11!! Then went on to have a 44 day cycle but I don't think I trust them as had loads of EWCM about 2 weeks or so before A/F showed up so pretty sure I ov'd late!
I still have a box of CB Digi Ov tests but just ignoring them this month.
Will go by my body and CM this time. I will be BDing every other day so I know for sure I have not missed it x
Only thing is I won't have a clue how many days dpo I am which will annoy me I think but need to chill out a bit, I am getting too obsessed about being pregnant. Was silly enough to think it would happen very quickly as it did with my first but on cycle 5 now and really want it to happen. People keep asking me "are you not pregnant yet?" I feel like crying x


----------



## tigs

I think you should test now... i think you are pregnant - I think stress etc causes late ovulation - therefore late period..

However there is a clear shift for you - you look likely to be pg...

How split are you from your OH.. The only reason I ask is that when my SIL fell pg - she was horrible.. her OH was tempted to leave (Until they found out she was pg ... then all her behaviour feel into place and the relationship was repaired!)

Hope that makes sense... but I dont reallly see why you havent tested... :)

FX


----------



## tbuns

CandyApple19 said:


> goodluck chick! if i had ur chart id be amazed, although mines looking an awful lot like urs except im not 18dpo i'm only 12dpo!
> 
> I understand you really dont wanna test yet, incase.. But to be it does look 98%like you are pregnant, and the only other thing it could be are the things nevertogether stated....
> 
> I do think though that your temps are STILL creeping up..and cramping is very normal in early pregnancy, although u say u've got no symptoms, neither did i til i was 8 weeks with Oliver, i felt very normal.... which scared me to believe the tests were all lying until i saw him at 11+1 on a scan kicking around.
> 
> I do personally think that you need to bite the bullet now and take a test, get a 20miu test from the poundshop or if u wanna splash out some extra dosh get a first response.
> 
> Running away from it right now will only create more stress, because us women dont like not knowing whats going on with us. If its a BFN then on and up, taking a pregnancy test right now is inevitable, you need to do it, cause it looks very unlikely AF is gonna arrive, if it is a negative then u need to consult your gp, although uve been stressing out i dont think it wouldve delayed ur AF to this extreme, it has to come out at some point.
> 
> do a test tomorrow morning or tuesday morning, and update us all. dont wait out anymore, its clearly bothering you, but running away from it will do you no good.

Well said, I totally agree.

Good luck to you hun!


----------



## Mummylou23

Hi hun any news are you ok x


----------



## Hayz9399

Had a temp drop this morning, so it looks like AF is just around the corner. I was a total bitch to my ex the last few weeks, thats why he left, don't think its pregnancy related though. Thanks for the support girls, it means alot


----------



## Hayz9399

Just found out emotional stress can affect bbt, and make them rise, so I think that's my answer.


----------



## nevertogether

it still doesn't look like a very big drop though. however it turns out, we're here for you hun! :hugs: i've been a big bit*h to DH in the past as well, but that's part of a relationship. i'm sure he had his days too! :sigh: more waiting...


----------



## Hayz9399

It got to the point where he couldn't take anymore, he now says he don't love me anymore, so not much I can do, you can't make someone love you. It's nice to get it off my chest. I took my temp again at 8.15am & it was 37.04, very odd.lol


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sorry honey. if he is going to be that way, than i can only assume you are better off without him. i know love doesn't just go away like that and every day is going to be hard, but eventually it will get easier. i'm sure you know all of this. :hugs: you look like you have two beautiful children that would make anyone a proud mama! :) that is odd. had you been moving around a lot before taking it, because that can increase your temp quite a bit.


----------



## Hayz9399

I've been taking random temps during the day, just to see if they are still high, & they are, mainly over 37.00. I think deep down he still loves me, but is hurting, feelings don't just go overnight


----------



## nevertogether

totally agreed hayz. i guess we just sit and wait.. i think your chart is a :bfp: chart though. :sigh:


----------



## Hayz9399

Im praying SO hard that it is, I just don't really feel pg, which is making me feel that i'm not & they is something hormonally wrong which is keeping AF away.xx


----------



## nevertogether

i think you are trying to explore all possibilities so you don't get your hopes up hun. i did a look at the FF pregnancy charts and a lot of them had dips in temperature too.


----------



## Hayz9399

Im desperately trying not to get my hopes up, nothing worse than seeing a BFN


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: well, whatever works for you. just know we're here for ya!


----------



## Mummylou23

I would test wit a first response hun


----------



## Hayz9399

I will if AF aint arrived tomorrow, this was my last chance 2 have a baby with the man i loved, thats why im SO scared


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... :test: :test: :test: Looking fantastic... Good news is coming FX'D for ya, I see a BFP coming tomorrow... :happydance:


----------



## Hayz9399

Have bought a test & will do it in the morning if my temps still up. PRAYING for a BFP.x


----------



## LaRockera

The VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY best of luck!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YES I will pray for all of us tonight... there is quite a few of us waiting for the bish to show in the next few days... I know how you feel, my OH had some issues and we have'nt been together for 2 weeks :hugs: he'll come back... they always do :)
Keep that chin up... Good things are just around the corner ;)


----------



## nevertogether

oh hayz, i can not wait to hear your results. just saying i admire your strength and courage right now. FX'ed for you babe! and lots of :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

fingers crossed for every1,i'm testing in the nxt couple of days...af due tomorrow but hope she doesnt show!!! :dust:


----------



## Hayz9399

I tested this morning with an IC & got a BFP in seconds, I've got a drs appointment at 10.10am to confirm. I don't know how reliable ICs are though, anyone had a false positive on one?? Thanks SO much for the support girls, it means the world to me to know i'm not alone.xxx


----------



## hopeful2010

Congrats hun excellent news!!!


----------



## Hayz9399

Thank you. It was a 25miu 1 from poundland, so I don't know how reliable it is, thats why i'm going to the drs fir them to do a test, so I know for sure.x


----------



## carmyz

wow awesome news hun congrats xx


----------



## carmyz

can u put a pic up?


----------



## Hayz9399

How do I do it??


----------



## Hayz9399

Ive done it, its in the gallery, let me know what you think


----------



## LaRockera

Hayz9399 said:


> I tested this morning with an IC & got a BFP in seconds, I've got a drs appointment at 10.10am to confirm. I don't know how reliable ICs are though, anyone had a false positive on one?? Thanks SO much for the support girls, it means the world to me to know i'm not alone.xxx

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::rain::bunny:\\:D/


----------



## mumoffive

congratulations..ive been following your thread. So please for you. Off to check out your piccie! x


----------



## nevertogether

yay hayz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!! please keep us updated! :) :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Congratulations!! :happydance:

Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## Jemao

I knew it!

Congratulations. Hope you can work things out with ex. 

Pound shop tests are just as good as anything. Even better in sine cases. If it's pink in seconds you are preg for sure. Wonder how far gone you are!

All the best xxx


----------



## readynwilling

yay - congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Congratulations


----------



## Hayz9399

Well I think I ovulated between the 10th & 12th may, so just over 5 weeks, according to my last period date i'm 6 weeks 1 day, but I don't have 28 day cycles.x


----------



## Jemao

Awsome. Hope all works out for you and baby eldred behaves himself!

Xxx


----------

